# Broken bit



## Mortice (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello, I'm finally posting after watching for a while.

I recently purchased a Freud interior/exterior door bit set to build the interior doors at my house. Very nice, appeared to be high quality... 

I am cutting Eastern White pine with small knots, Select grade. I prepared my stock for routing. I'm using a Bosh 19EVS w/ Bosh router table that I mounted as a wing on my table saw. I looked through the manual and set my RPM to the bit recomended setup. I am taking multiple passes on the cut. 

The problem; I ended up breaking one of the grove teeth on the bit. It didnt break the tip or cutting edge but it took a chunk out of the actual carbide body. I think because of this I'm now getting some tearout on the outside edge of the rails I was routing. I ended up breaking the bit on the first piece.

A little of my confusion was with the RPMS, the manual for the 19EVS says on the larger bits to turn the bit speed down, while on the other hand for pine it recomends to set the speed higher. I ended up setting speeds towards the large bit higher RPM setting... even though its a larger bit should the setting be higher towards the pine setting? The manual gives softwoods as the highest rmp ranges, hardwoods as the medium rpm ranges and the large bits as the lower RMP ranges.

Did I set my router wrong and damage a 200.00 bit set or was this possibly a manufacturing defect that maybe I should speak to Woodcraft about?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Most likely there was a hidden defect in the bit. This can happen to any brand. Take the bit back and they should replace it at no charge. Tell them you were routing pine when this happened. As far as speed goes, you should reduce the bit speed based on the size of the bit as indicated on the speed chart.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Chris,

Welcome to the group! I am sorry to hear of the problem with your router bit set. They are covered by Freud's Limited Lifetime Warranty so you can either return them to Woodcraft or directly to Freud for replacement. Warranty details are here:
http://www.freudtools.com/t-warranty.aspx

In regards to RPMs, You generally should use a slightly slower speed for harder woods but so long as you are in the correct range for safety you can usually adjust the feed speed to compensate. Here's the recommended speeds for Freud router bits:

1" - 24,000
1-1/4" - 18,000
2-1/4" - 16,000
3-1/2" - 12,000


----------



## Mortice (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you very much to the both of you. I guess I'll be taking a trip to Woodcraft in the morning then. I havent even completed one door yet so I still have lots of work to do!


----------

